# كواسر الامواج ......



## eng.amani (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 


لو سمحتم اود ان اسال عن كواسر الامواج من ناحية 
المواد المكونة منها 
وظيفتها 
طريقة تنفيذها 
امثله عليها 
وهل هي نفسها التي ترسي عندها السفن ؟؟؟؟


وشكرا ​


----------



## كميتكميت (25 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abohamza (1 أبريل 2010)

*breakwater*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakwater_(structure)


----------



## Eng4242 (8 أبريل 2010)

*كاسر الأمواج*

كاسر الأمواج : غالبا ما يكون بناء صخري او بناء مسلح مقاوم لعوامل البيئة البحرية000
ويوضع في مداخل الأرصفة البحرية اذا لم يكن هناك اي سواتر طبيعية قريبة (جزر 00وخلافه) لحماية السفن والزوارق الراسية على الرصيف000 وخصوصا الارصفة القريبة من البحر المفتوح التى تتعرض لامواج عاتية في اوقات متفرقة من السنة000 و له عدة اشكال وابرزها المستقيم و الهلالي (القوس)000 و هو غير مخصص لرسو السفن0000

امل ان اوضح ولو الشىء القليل000 وعذرا اذا كان هناك تقصير:56:


----------

